# Coyote Juice



## coyote (Jun 14, 2008)

1/2 lb. butter or ole.

1 pint h2o

1/3 cup vinegar

1 tsp dry mustard

1tbsp of each of the following

sugar, worstershire, tobasco, black pepper, pepper corn, kosher salt.

2 tbsp chile powder

1/2 tsp red pepper

1 med onion chopped fine.

saute onion in butter

add remaining ingredients, simmer for 30 minutes

you can add a can of tomatoe paste if you want.

this has been a big favorite at the hunt club shindigs. I have basted whole hogs with it.

of course you can subsitute almost any liquid for the water. I have always just used as is. sep maybe on occasion added the tomatoe paste.
please enjoy..coyote..


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Sound good coyote! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coyote (Jun 14, 2008)

you are sooooo welcome cowgirl..I hope you enjoy..


----------



## abelman (Jun 14, 2008)

I might have to try that but I may have a problem finding osme peppers, LOL.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

I bet I will coyote. I'm always on the lookout for new ways to baste whole hogs. Your recipe sounds delicious. Will give it a try!


----------

